# Neat Little Tool....



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi all. I thought I would show you all a neat little tool. This is a mini-biscuit joiner. I have a full sized biscuit joiner and never use it. This one I bought on the advise of another box maker about a year ago. I know it's a craftsman piece and this is made by ITT/Ryobi ( they used to make one identical in the blue and yellow colors) but it's a neat little tool. I use this thing to attach knobs and pulls etc. on boxes, have joint corners on little boxes with it etc. Pretty handy little tool in my opinion and they have 3 sizes of little mini biscuits. Just thought I would share this little tool. 

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...ortable+Power+Tools&subcat=Jointers+&+Planers

Corey


----------



## mickiedoo (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Corey, Amen on the mini-biscuit joiner! I have both sizes (both Ryobi) and though I use the full size one most there are times when nothing but the mini will get it done. Amazingly strong joints on small work pieces.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> Just thought I would share this little tool.
> http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...ortable+Power+Tools&subcat=Jointers+&+Planers
> Corey


Corey,

Thank you for the post, etc.!!

That is more of what I wished I had many times... and best of all, it looks SO EASY to adjust!!

I was really surprised with the Depth of Cut range of 1/16" - 3/16" !!
That is really small isn't it? Perfect for smaller pieces... like even Pulls! 

The only think I had a problem with is there was no mention of the type of biscuits it used, size, or what could be ordered for this equipment!!
Under options, in left column, not directly linked to this item, they had some R1 biscuits... OK, fine, it's an R1!! What the heck is an R1?? When no specs with the equipment listing, I wouldn't know a R0,1,2,3,4,5 from shinola!
Very poor writeup... IMHO.

How did you find out what kind of biscuit(s) to use?
More than one size available? What are they?? ETC... ???

Did you get the extended warranty for $10.50?

Thank you again! I think you've found a nice tool to have that solves all kinds of little connections, joints, etc.

Hey, I noticed that it didn't have any Reviews yet... possible for you to write a review?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Joe, they aren't very common and I think basically only one person that I have seen makes them and that is Wolcraft, which is a maker of wood related craft items. They also make dowells, wood plugs for screw holes etc. I buy them at Sears Joe and best if you stop buy and see the sizes and yes the smallest ones are very tiny indeed. Yes, 3 sizes are available but it is hard to describe the size. I was in Sears last night and saw them again ... they had buiscuits but no mini joiner. They were selling the damn biscuits for 6.00 a bag! 

I forgot about this post as It seemed I was the only one that liked my little tool.  I love it!! I got this tip a year and ahalf ago from an excellent box maker that used it alot so I grabbed one. I use it alot for pulls in fact every box that I have made if it has a pull or a knob on it, it was attached using it. 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Yep ole buddy.... that is probably the next tool on my list as you well know. Just gotta figure how much crow I can digest if I break my Sears embargo/boycott from 30 something years ago   :'(


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Corey,

Can you tell me what Sears calls them and some kind of Item / Part number?

Thank you...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Joe,

The link Corey has in his OP will put you on the money


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe, how is this:





































P.S. if you read my post in the Hold Down the Mice.. thread... that is the material BJ is referring to and ultimately led to me trying to carve up my finger 

And lastly, for our friend Harry down under, I am wondering what these photos look like on your screen. They were taken then modified to 640 X 480 and then uploaded to Photosite. 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Dang Corey.... I wish you hadn't posted those pictures :sold:


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Dang Corey.... I wish you hadn't posted those pictures :sold:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob N said:


> Joe,
> 
> The link Corey has in his OP will put you on the money


Yep... Looks like I found THEM...

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...=Jointer,+Planer,+&+Shaper&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...=Jointer,+Planer,+&+Shaper&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes

I gotta hand it to Sears... they show you a picture of three different items... sold in 100 pc and 90 pc groups both for the same price!

Guess what the Specs. are??
OOOOoooo.... The Shape is Oval!! Whoopee...

The also state the following description:
*"Expands when used with water based glue for extra strong joints. Ideal for furniture, cabinet, trim and special woodworking projects."*
I wonder what would happen with Yellow glue? Sounds like they think "expand" is good!?

What about SIZE? y'know... some little meaningless bit of information!

Who is going to buy 90 for the same price he can get them for 100?!

If they show a pic. of 3 items, why don't they tell you what the hhhhh you are buying?! Just 1, or an assortment of 3?

There must be a difference between the 90 pkg & the 100 pkg... Yes?


I wish their employees would get back ON the turnip truck... it wasn't their time to get off!  

I guess I could call the nearest store, ask for the portable power tool dept. and ask them if they could give more information about the Wolfcraft Wood Joining Mini Biscuits... Sears item #00929096000 Mfr. model #2997404...?
I wonder if they would know what I'm talking about?
I just might do that... to see what happens... They have them in stock!! 

I don't think I'm still on the turnip truck!!
... am I?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> Joe, how is this:
> 
> P.S. if you read my post in the Hold Down the Mice.. thread... that is the material BJ is referring to and ultimately led to me trying to carve up my finger
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw where you got cut! 3/16" off!.. That's a real shame... you must been in a hurry! Could you ever get it glued / sewn / taped back on?

Haven't seen Harry's pics you're talking about... will look around... have had a slight medical problem since last Fri & haven't been on as much as normal... feeling better now... have to play ketchup... 

Thank you... That made a lot of sense!! Now, why couldn't Sears have described the R1, R2, & R3??

What size do you use the most of?

Thank you... that was a huge help! ... I can stay off the turnip truck!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe, see my post above with photos. I think it answers your questions. The largest size has 90 in the bag, the 2 smaller sizes have 100. Also I think you can see the item #'s to use as well. 

Corey

Never Mind I see you found it... I was in a hurry or at least hurrying.... the race was about to start  plus my eyes aren't great anymore.. another reason to be careful. Maybe on the sew on but probably not worth my time or theirs or the insurance companies money.... and it was in the garbage with the bloody paper towells 

Probably the R2 and R3... rarely use the tiny ones Joe.

With regards to the photos and Harry, I was referring to his monitor problem with larger photos so I was asking how those I posted look on his monitor.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Corey the photos were fine, it would appear that Mark has solved the problem that was causing me so much frustration. As for the mini biscuit jointer, the first time that I see one down under it will be added to my tool collection. When will you youngsters learn that sharp tools are dangerous! I hope you're finger heals fast.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Joe,

Another place to find the mini biscuits is on eBay. I have seen them listed there several times.

I'm thinking serious of pulling the trigger on this tool based on everything Corey has told me about it. I hope to file the serial number, remove the Craftsman name and painting it DW yellow, so no one will know I gave Sears any of my money. Think it will work?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob N said:


> Joe,
> 
> Another place to find the mini biscuits is on eBay. I have seen them listed there several times.
> 
> I'm thinking serious of pulling the trigger on this tool based on everything Corey has told me about it. I hope to file the serial number, remove the Craftsman name and painting it DW yellow, so no one will know I gave Sears any of my money. Think it will work?


Bob N,

Thank you for tip... Until now, I wouldn't have known what to search for or recognize it if I saw it... I find eBay a very good source to Search-before-buying before paying a lot more elsewhere.

I'm very close to pulling the trigger on this one too...

I guess you had a bad experience with Craftsman / Sears tools some time ago? Sears is a very good company... they have always done me GOOD if I ever had problems with anything (which has not been very often).

... I wonder if the equipment is on eBay too?! 
... that could be a bad sign... (?)
*EDIT: I found only ONE on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CRAFTSMAN-3-5-A...ryZ11704QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
$9.99 with 1 day 6 hrs. to end of auction... Seller is not squeaky clean... Pic looks incomplete... would not chance it...*


Later...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Joe,

I sent you an email prior to your edit about this one..... we think alike


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Joe,

Check your mail again for some good news


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Joe, my understanding of biscuit jointing is that the biscuits are made from Beech which expands when wetted by the glue and so produces a tight fitting joint.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

A couple things about Craftsman....This model is made by Ryobi or it's parent company ITT which also makes other tools for Craftsman. I have owned many Craftsman items over the years. Some were good some were not. My first table saw was a Craftsman 8 inch benchtop. At that time you couldn't find a 10 inch bench top. I used the hell out of that 129.00 saw.. and just plain wore it out! I also had several Ryobi made routers of which I still have one - the 1 1/2 horse and it still works well. Bad experiences have been.... floor model 15 inch drill press, motor siezed after about 10 years with very light use. I replaced it with a Craftsman benchtop cause I didn't want to spend a bunch at the time, It's a piece of crap that doesn't drill straight and deflects alot. Deals me fits on pen barrels. Still have a Craftsman corded 3/8 drill that works good, and a sander or two and a nice reciprocating saw as well. Sears is a crap shoot.... some good and some bad, but let's face it... if it wasn't for Sears alot of us just never would have gotten into woodworking if we would of had to buy top of the line tools from the get go. 

As far as this unit.... I don't expect that sales were high enough to warrant Ryobi having the same model available. This is no hi-tec piece of equipment... simple tool that does a simple job. I have found it to be a good tool and reliable to date, just as the person that turned me on to it. Hopefully if you get one it will do well for you guys. One thing if any of you get a line on a replacement blade let me know. I would like to get a couple in reserve 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Joe, my understanding of biscuit jointing is that the biscuits are made from Beech which expands when wetted by the glue and so produces a tight fitting joint.


Harry, also known to swell enough to make little bumps where each biscuit is placed... getting sanded smooth... then, as they dry out, shrink leaving little indentations instead of bumps...

It's best to just leave them alone until they shrink down to a flat surface again...  

The joint will not be any stronger or weaker as the result.

Yes, this point has been proven and discussed, it seems, for a long time.

Bottom line... good for alignment purposes, keeping the parts in the same place, while the glue dries.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Joe, I reckon that Ozzie timber and MDF must be stronger than what you have in the U.S. because I have never had a problem with bumps. Obviously I would not use an 1/8" biscuit in 1/4" material, most of my projects using biscuits were in 1/2" to 3/4" material. Perhaps it's a case of me doing things because I've never been told that they can't be done!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Harry, if it works for you I would continue to do it  I don't think the MDF is going to be a problem as far as wood movement etc. I do know that what Joe has referred to has turned out to be a problem some years down the road, in paticular on panel glue ups. Norm Abrams - New Yankee Workshop touted glue ups with biscuits for years on his projects but several years ago he discontinued that practice for the most part due to the depressions that became apparent some years down the road. Most often you will now see him square his lumber and just glue up the panels. He primarily uses biscuits for aligning face frames and moldings and stuff like that any more. 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for that explanation Corey. I have only been using biscuits for about five and a half years so perhaps that's not quite long enough for the problem to surface but I shall certainly keep an eye out for it. I've been searching the various manufactures web sites over here to see if any of them produce one of those mini biscuit jointers but without any luck so far but I intend to keep looking.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Corey,

The one thing that bothers me about this tool is that you mentioned having difficulty finding replacement blades for it. Are there none available?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bob, just not sure on that. It was more of a part number and tr ying to find it on the craftsman site. Didn't have any luck. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a note about BISCUITS

It's not the bump it's the dent after the glue sets up and drys out you will see the error.
It's hard to see without the light hitting the project just right  like on a table top wiith high gloss...


Most woods will expand with water base glues and after you sand the projects down you will see the small recess in the wood but it's real hard to see because it's will not show up well for weeks after the glue up .
So I guess I'm say don't use water base glues with BISCUITS joints,hide glues work very well for this type of job, it sets up quick unlike some of the other types of non water base glues, note*** about hide glues, a clamp can be used to pull the stock together but you can remove them in 10 mins. or less and it's inside glue only.

Most Mfg. of cabinet,tables,chairs,etc. use hide glue in the dowel pins and joints because it has a fast setup time and will not deform or distort the stock or the joint.

just more info below

For the SMALL H9 BISCUITS and the Round number #11 BISCUITS, this router table setup works well also.  note the very small slot cutter on the web page.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/biscuits.html

Just more useless info from Bj 




Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Harry,

I've never had the problem either...  

I guess those that have, had *too much water* in their glue!  

... but, *if* it IS a problem, the biscuited areas should be allowed to return to their normal moisture content (shrink back down) before sanding & finishing.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I think unless your doing big panel glue ups it really shouldn't be a problem anyway. Large table tops etc. like Norm builds is where the depressions become evident and where they can be seen. For small panels I don't see the reason for them anyway, you can get perfectly flat panels if you have good square stock and nicely finished edges with clamps and cauls (sp?) and glue.

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gentlemen, I think we are all agreed, in the normal course of things biscuits cause no problems and are fast and simple to use with no measuring required and after having used dowels for many years biscuits are a delight to use.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Dowels are far worse than biscuits. I have refinished my share of old furniture and the dowel joints is always the one that fails. God I remember doing my first panel glue up with dowels... that really sucked!  Give me my Kreg Pocket hole jig now 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

I will need to 2nd that one. I don't recall the last time I use dowels to hold a project together, I have many dowel jigs but they are in a box some where in the shop  it's been that long ago .... I'm not a big fan of biscuits but they are better than using dowels, it's a joke when my son and I watch Norm A. (of the NYWS) my son calls him the biscuit king  because he will try and use them all over the project, but he is now using the Kreg Pocket hole jig more and more with some biscuits.

Don't get me wrong I like Norm, he is a great craftsman and I'm sure we all wish we had a shop like his   and his deep sponsor pockets  ......

He made a Entrance door last week on his show and it blew me away how neat he did it without the need for high end tools..  (floating type tetons inserts) ...without one dowel pin....or one biscuit... 

Entrance Door
http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct3.cgi?0702
http://www.newyankee.com/video.cgi?0702

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That was a good project. Norm can do a lot without all the fancy tools. Sponsors like you to use their tools so you can't blame Norm for that... but man how about that wide belt sander!! I laugh when I hear some people bashing Norm in forums for having every tool (and I know you are not doing that) when I see shops posted in those same forums that would rival Norms shop! Not production shops but Hobby shops to boot. 
Funny thing about the pocket holes, he does have a production pocket hole machine (of course) but you will see him use the little pocket rocket Kreg jig all the time. 

Wish the Router boys could get a good sponsor to keep the show going! 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Gentlemen, I think we are all agreed, in the normal course of things biscuits cause no problems and are fast and simple to use with no measuring required and after having used dowels for many years biscuits are a delight to use.



Yes... agreed...

*If* there ever is a problem, just let it sit for awhile to dry out.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

It seems like recently I saw Norm use both biscuits and Kreg screws in the same project...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> It seems like recently I saw Norm use both biscuits and Kreg screws in the same project...



Exactly... just like Bj said : "I'm not a big fan of biscuits but they are better than using dowels, it's a joke when my son and I watch Norm A. (of the NYWS) my son calls him the biscuit king because he will try and use them all over the project, but he is now using the Kreg Pocket hole jig more and more with some biscuits"

Corey


----------

